# Hacked?



## bellevue (Feb 12, 2015)

Is it possible for an administrator to stop the posts about fortune tellers and love seekers. It looks to me like the site is being spammed with a pile of garbage posts?


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 12, 2015)

Second time in a week by the same people.


----------



## lemans (Feb 12, 2015)

Something has to be done


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 12, 2015)

With these spamstorms, it's always something new. I'm an admin on a car board and in the last week or so we've had dozens of spammers posting links to video feeds of sporting and other events. And then one day it just stopped. Now it's quiet and I'm wondering, what's the next angle?

This board gets those UK kitchen cabinet clearance spams, and oddly enough they also show up on a Columbus Ohio discussion board.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 12, 2015)

These guys find ways to get through the spam filters and the spam filter technology changes to meet the demand.. it's a vicious circle and I don't know of any way to stop it completely, unfortunately.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 12, 2015)

Ad blocker pro takes care of a lot of it. Not all though. Thanks Jeff, for all your hard work to keep the site up and running. I love the new features too.


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 12, 2015)

That Columbus board used to get these wonderfully nonsensical spam messages usually selling some sort of health aids. Some of them read like something that could be performed at an open-mike night in a comedy club.


> In experience the embody includes so some vitamins and minerals and chemical compounds that are very primary to the typical total body functions. So that you can learn nigh the features of the lotus results in and jobstears individuals are wise to interpret the primary botanical entropy of these crops. Notwithstanding, individuals who’re perception to modify the acceleratory embody unit should discuss the special functions of the plants deciding because there is a grotesque disposition and also potentiality over these plants passionate the embody fatty acids.


----------



## gary s (Feb 12, 2015)

It happens everywhere, just ignore them till they are removed

gary


----------



## lemans (Feb 12, 2015)

Jeff
    You r doing a great job


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 12, 2015)

The spam has been bad the past 2 days.

We delete them as soon as we see them.


----------



## nesmokingchad (Feb 12, 2015)

Love the Site Thanks to all the moderators out there taking care of us and Jeff for coming up with a great site and some great products.  And unfortunately spammers always find a way around filters even when you work for financial places. :(


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 13, 2015)

Since spammers tend to post in the wee hours, it can be handy to have mods scattered across many time zones.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 13, 2015)

BlueWhisper said:


> Since spammers tend to post in the wee hours, it can be handy to have mods scattered across many time zones.


We do.  I am on the east coast, I get on first.  Bmudd is on the west and is usually on really late.   Its that 2-4 am that we get hit.


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 13, 2015)

Maybe recruit one of the UK smokers?


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 13, 2015)

It seems to come in waves and often times is computer generated. Last night/early a.m. I deleted about 175 spam threads and 4-5 hours later Adam deleted another 100 or so. It seems there is always a way around the spam filters and they find the ways close one way and they find another.


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes, on every board they come in waves. You can tell when a board's admins are not on the ball, and the whole board is so choked with spam that there's little or no actual signal in the noise.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 13, 2015)

Remember we all need to do our part. If you see spam flag it as fast as you can. Look for the little red flag at the bottom left corner of the post. Then hit spam.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2015)

Jeff & his Warriors must be doing a Great Job, because I haven't noticed any of this for ages!!

Except for the "UK kitchen cabinet clearance spams".

Maybe I'm just not as alert as I once was.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## sqwib (Feb 13, 2015)

Lets try this approach













home-tincans.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Feb 13, 2015






I started saving cans, how many will we need?


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 13, 2015)

SQWIB said:


> Lets try this approach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna need a lot of string.


----------



## seenred (Feb 13, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Gonna need a lot of string.



I thinik there's an adaptor that'll upgrade your cans to wireless....

:biggrin:

Red


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 13, 2015)

No communications media are safe.













5400219636_08c5964bb8_m.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ Feb 13, 2015


----------



## welshrarebit (Feb 13, 2015)

Maybe we should look into the black Magic inter-caste marriage problems before we decide if it's spam or not... ;)


----------



## bellevue (Aug 25, 2015)

Just want to say thanks to the Administrators for finally getting the Hackers garbage off the site (for now). Makes it much more pleasurable to use the site.

Thanks again


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah What Bellevue Said......Thanks


----------



## lemans (Aug 25, 2015)

Why us? We are just making the world better one smoke at a time.


----------



## mummel (Aug 26, 2015)

Why dont you guys implement the reporting function?  If say 5 people report a user for spam, that user gets blocked until a mod can review the posts and decide what to do about the user.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 26, 2015)

mummel said:


> Why dont you guys implement the reporting function?  If say 5 people report a user for spam, that user gets blocked until a mod can review the posts and decide what to do about the user.




We did that on July 16, following your suggestion....  Do you not remember ???   It was a great suggestion and worked...


----------



## mummel (Aug 26, 2015)

I didnt know it was implemented????  Hey that's great.  Glad to help.


----------

